# Bbc tv show needs an egyptian family - can you help?



## TwentyTwenty (May 6, 2009)

Hello, my name's David Cheesman and I am an Assistant Producer writing from one of the UK's leading production companies, Twenty Twenty. I'm working on the second series of a successful BBC documentary on Parenting and Teenagers, and attitudes to parenting around the world. We're looking into the feasibility of filming one of the forthcoming episodes in Egypt, and I was hoping to use this forum to can some advice and information about Egypt. 

In each one hour episode of 'The World's Strictest Parents' two British teenagers (1 boy and 1 girl, aged 16) are sent to live with a family abroad, to experience life in their country under their rules. In the last series, the BBC sent overindulged teenagers from the UK to live with role model families all over the world, from Jamaica to India, Ghana to South Africa.

We've already filmed with families from a large variety of faiths and cultures, and are now keen for a Muslim family to be represented, if possible. We are looking for a loving, traditional, disciplined and English-speaking family (with children aged approx. 13-17) who are proud of their strong parenting and family values, and who would be willing and able to accommodate the two British teenagers for one week in mid to late June 2009.

During their week-long stay with the family, the British teens would be expected to attend school, complete homework and help with household chores; they will not be guests in the house but new members of the family and should be treated in exactly the same way. They don't have to be 'The World's Strictest Parents' as that's just an attention grabbing title to get the viewers in, although they would need to feel passionate about having a positive influence on the British teenagers lives. All expenses for the family would be covered.

The first series was a huge success, as we were able to cast parents who not only felt passionately about instilling discipline and respect in their own children, but felt that their values could also help teenagers who did not benefit from the same moral guidance at home. Both the British teenagers and the host families found the experience hugely rewarding – some even found it life changing. Parenting is a difficult job and opinions on the best way to do it differ wildly - we think this series gets to the heart of this important and topical issue and allows us to explore different parenting techniques and family values around the world.

As I'm sure you can appreciate, local knowledge is invaluable in cases like this, so any advice on whether you think we can find what we're after in Egypt would be extremely appreciated. I would really love to come to the country, as I think if it we can find the right family, Egypt would be a wonderful place to film the next episode.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you need anymore information at all, or have any questions, or indeed are a family that are interested. It would be great to have a chat as well, if you can spare the time. 

Thanks again for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.

Best Wishes,

David Cheesman
Assistant Producer

0207 284 2020


----------



## niletrader (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, I have to pleasure to be your host although my two kids are just 14 & 12 yrs, boy & girl, they speak English but not as fluently as natives, LOL. my flat is not that wide one, but we are a warm feelings family.
you may contact me if these basic information meets your criteria
Yours


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

TwentyTwenty said:


> Hello, my name's David Cheesman and I am an Assistant Producer writing from one of the UK's leading production companies, Twenty Twenty. I'm working on the second series of a successful BBC documentary on Parenting and Teenagers, and attitudes to parenting around the world. We're looking into the feasibility of filming one of the forthcoming episodes in Egypt, and I was hoping to use this forum to can some advice and information about Egypt.
> 
> In each one hour episode of 'The World's Strictest Parents' two British teenagers (1 boy and 1 girl, aged 16) are sent to live with a family abroad, to experience life in their country under their rules. In the last series, the BBC sent overindulged teenagers from the UK to live with role model families all over the world, from Jamaica to India, Ghana to South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Have you thought about covering a British Muslim family and the anxities that children face when they attempt to follow their faith whilst being born to a British society?

Its one of the subjects I lecture on, if you need anything or I can help in anyway, please PM me and I will be happy to discuss with you.

Best regards,
Nasiya.


----------

